# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Pumptrack in Saalbach Hinterglemm

## noox

In Hinterglemm wurde eine neue Pumptrack gebaut. Man gelangt entweder über die Z-Line (Abzweigung vor der 2. Wall) oder ab Hinterglemm Richtung Lengau nach dem Fußballplatz links die Zufahrt rauf.



 [Galerie]
								

Foto: Saalbach Hinterglemm

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------

